# 12v power sockets Adria Twin



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Evening fellow members, in need of some help quite urgently.

Have just spent the last few hours installing a new 240v socket and supply by installing an extra dual pole MCB, everything worked fine. 

Then started to take several feeds of off the 12v sockets to supply some LED lights I am installing, no problem until I stupidly trimmed a cable I had just installed, cutting through it with a pair of side cutters.

Now none of the 12v sockets are working, am pretty sure I have blown a fuse by shorting the wire. All other 12v circuits work still, lights, water pump etc.

I have an Electrobloc EBL 208 S E and have checked the fuses, but can find none specific to the sockets and neither can I find any which are blown. Are there any other fuses to check and secondly which of the fuses on the Electrobloc supply the sockets.

Am going away at the weekend to the lakes, so would really appreciate some help.

Thanks


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

i have no idea... what i originally posted was...rubbish as I didn't read your post properly.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

quote] All other 12v circuits work still, lights, water pump etc. [unquote


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

That's o/k big cats30. Thought that might be the case but thanks for trying.

Thanks tug boat for picking up on the vital information.

Any more ideas anyone


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Adria sockets*

Only yesterday I fused the 12v sockets(cigarette lighter) on our Adria Coral.

I found the fuse on the Electrobloc was labelled for TV.

It was also really hard to actually see any break until I used a continuity tester.

If this helps there will be a small charge.....................Oh no that's the future isn't it


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess that it's going to be a case of running through all the fuses, finding which ones feed the 12V circuits that are OK, then concentrating on the others.

Looking at the 101 manual, the unit seems fairly well laid out and labelled, but as has been said before, you may need to test individual fuses as they can often be blown but look visually OK.

Peter


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Chaps

Will test all fuses this evening, but got as far last night of replacing all the 10 amp fuses on the assumption the supply would not be fused any higher than this, and still no joy.

The confusion is the electobloc is labelled with 3 x "lights" circuits, all 10 amp fused, (these replaced) and no labelling for "sockets".

All other fuses are either rated higher or lower than 10 amps, result is one very confused and frustrated motor home man !!!
Thanks for everybodys input so far.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

One thing to try is to remove the battery supply and the fuses and then use a continuity meter on the cut supply and see where it ends up on the electroboc, then follow the cable back to which ever fuse it is.

In my Burstner various lights are not on the lighting fuse. I followed a cable back behind a cupboard, unscrewed the false back and there was a fuse holder there. Must have been fitted by the previous owner.


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Just had a conversation with a specialist company in Conwy, who reckon that I have burnt out a circuit board within the unit. 

Chap said that it would blow before the fuse. If that is the case now feeling very stupid after making the schoolboy error of forgetting the wire I shortened was live.

Will double check all fuses tonight, but think it will be in vain.

Anybody else had same experience ?

Exchange unit refurbed by Schaudt £190.00, would have to happen the same night I had spent £140 on a set of external screens.

Now walking with tail between the legs, in addition lady wife not very happy either !!


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I had a track blow and fixed it myself but I have an electronics background. That was an electrobloc. 

Have a sniff around the electrobloc. Can you smell a burning fishy smell?

The Tracks are easy to fix but you need to know what you doing.

Are you anywhere near Norfolk? If yes I could take a quick look.


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

That's a really generous offer stevegos, but sadly on the opposite side of the country............. Bristol in fact. Just got in from work, so will go and have a sniff after a brew, at the same time checking, one last time all the obvious.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ditto on the repair, you could send it to us or Stevegos if you could get it out OK. We are a bit nearer, Northants  

Peter


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey chaps, motorhome man with smile on face.

Thanks Peter for generous offer, but, guess what, went out after having a brew to recheck everything.
Was still not happy that I could not find a fuse dedicated to sockets. Rechecked 10amp fuses with multimeter, all o/k, but then saw a 15amp fuse which I had not paid much attention to, simply because it was 15amp and not 10. (Sockets are marked 10amp). Checked with multimeter, one second o/k next U/S. 
Replaced the fuse, fitted to slot from whence it came, and for any other Adria Twin owners reading, it was marked "Reserve" and BINGO, everything good.
Moral of story for self, do not assume anything i.e. why should 10 amp sockets be fitted with a 15 amp fuse.
Very happy man and happy lady wife.
Lake district here we come
Once again thanks to all for your ideas/suggestions, especially Peter and stevegos.
With all the hands on learning I have gained in the last 6 months I hope I can one day help others.
Gonna celebrate now with a glass of 15 year old Glenlivet.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Result!

Well done, I did wonder about that fuse on the front of the one I looked at, but 'Reserve' suggested a spare fuse, so didn't give it much thought.

Glad it is sorted.

Peter


----------

